# Whistling Hedgehog



## Londonismyhedgie (Jul 19, 2013)

My baby lasts on her wheel for about an hour at a time. Rests. Then gets back on. Last night I woke up while she was running on her wheel and she was making a high pitch whistling sound. Sounded almost like a squeak. Should I be concerned? Is she tiring herself out too much? Or is this normal? London is 3 months old.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you sure it was her and not the wheel squealing?


----------



## Londonismyhedgie (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes it was her..the first time it happened I thought it was the wheel. But then I realized it was her..do hedgehogs not make that noise? I just worry so much about her all the time maybe I could check again tonight.


----------



## ppetropulo (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, every night when my hedgie wakes up she makes a loud squealing, screaming sound. The first time I heard it, I literally thought someone was crying and screaming in my room. It was terrifying. But now I just know its her rousing herself. I don't think its anything to be worried about. Just check her, if she has no broken bones or feels swollen, it either wasn't her making the sound, or it was and she's fine. Oh, and have you actually seen her squealing on the wheel? Because if you haven't seen it, my bets are actually on the wheel being the culprit. They can make some terrifying noises if rolled just right.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

When she's asleep or you're just holding her, can you tell if she's wheezing or having difficulty breathing? Is she sneezing? If so, it's likely a URI and she should be treated by a vet quickly.

If not...I have no idea. They do make some strange sounds, so I guess it's possible that she just breathes weird when she runs. This is the first time you've heard her do it, right?


----------

